# [SOLVED] Low usage but high lagg/Freezes



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello, I'm having a problem with my PC that i newly upgraded, actualy bought almost all the parts new. 
I did it because i was having a realy slow boot time and fps drops in games.
and most of my windows just randomly freeze from time to time and it was frustrating as hell.

So i bought a new CPU/MB/Memory/GFxCard and a harddrive:

CPU: AMD FX-8150
GFx: Radeon HD 7850 Royalclub
Ram: G Skill 4gb PC3-10600 DDR3
MB: ASRock 990FX Extreme3
HDD: Seagate Sata6 3TB 7200RPM

And i am still experiencing the same problems, It takes AGES to boot up firefox or any other program the same with booting windows itself. 
Running a youtube vid while in a low spec game also causes alot of lagg. 
I have no idea what the problem is.

Tried: 
Reinstalling windows
Defrag
Disabling all other HDDs
OCing CPU


Could anyone help me find the problem


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Brand & Model of the PSU?
Is the 4GB of RAM 1x4 or 2x2GB?
Have you checked the Temps & Voltages and the GPU Temp?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Download HWMonitor from here: 

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html 










 

Make sure to download the .zip file to your *desktop*. 










 

Once downloaded to your desktop *unzip* the *hwmonitor.zip* folder to your *desktop*. 

Open up the unzipped folder and run either the 32bit Software or 64bit Software. 
How to tell the difference: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/827218 ​Allow HWMonitor to run while the PC is at an idle state. After about five minutes of running at idle take a screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

Now allow HWMonitor to run while gaming or doing heavy processing for about five minutes. Take another screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

In your next reply please include both screenshots. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

2x 4gb strips and the PSU is Corsair Enthusiast TX850V2.
GPU temp sits around 50* idle 70* load, CPU around 35~ idle 50~ load.

Will do the HWmonitor in a minute.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*



> Hello, I'm having a problem with my PC that i newly upgraded, actualy bought almost all the parts new...
> 
> So i bought a new CPU/MB/Memory/GFxCard and a harddrive:
> 
> ...


Is the PSU the only item that wasn't replaced? 



> Tried:
> Reinstalling windows
> Defrag
> Disabling all other HDDs
> OCing CPU


You mentioned other HDDs. Could you please clarify whether you reinstalled Windows on the old (initial) drive(s) or is it a fresh installation on the new HDD? We could also do with more info about those other HDDs particularly the ones that have Windows installations, their makes and models and their ages. State any other devices connected to the PC, whether internal or external, that was used in the old setup and has been migrated to the new setup. We need as much detail about your setup as possible.


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

The other HDDs were my old ones that i replaced with the 3TB. I dont realy need them anymore it was just for spare storage with nothing on them but some movies. 

And yes the PSU was not replace but it was pretty new.


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

IDLE 










With GW2 running after 5min











As for old devices migrated,
Mouse: Razor naga
Keyboard: Logitech something
Headset: Turtle beach x12

And thats about it


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

cryslo said:


> The other HDDs were my old ones that i replaced with the 3TB. I dont realy need them anymore it was just for spare storage with nothing on them but some movies.
> 
> And yes the PSU was not replace but it was pretty new.


So you have a fresh installation of Windows on the new 3TB HDD?


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*



Stancestans said:


> So you have a fresh installation of Windows on the new 3TB HDD?


Yes, Freshly installed on the 3TB drive


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Those screen shots are showing two HDDs connected. Ruling out the new one, it's possible the other one is failing or bad media cables. What's the HDD activity LED's status when the lag occurs?


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

One of them is still connected, i turned that one off in Device manager i thought that also disabled it. And i cant check the HDD led at the moment, at my internship. doing this through teamviewer.

Edit: No wait, i have 2 HDDs running woops, the second one is holding my games from steam.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

cryslo said:


> One of them is still connected, i turned that one off in Device manager i thought that also disabled it. And i cant check the HDD led at the moment, at my internship. doing this through teamviewer.


Perhaps it's best to do this physically and not remotely because this seems like a hardware problem. Disabling the drive in device manager doesn't necessarily stop hardware/software interaction. If it did, that drive wouldn't even be detected by device manager. If the drive is failing, it can easily cause problems. It's not uncommon for a bad drive to cause total freezes in systems, let alone lags.


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Right now i am transfering all my files onto my C:\ drive and i will unplug all drives but the C one.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Is it Windows 7 or Windows 8 installed?

You did make sure to get all the correct drivers after the reinstall correct?

Does Windows itself freeze?


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

It's explorer rather, not windows itself. And yes, went to the websites of my hardware and got all the drivers. 
recently checked for updates to.
Windows 8 is installed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Download Speccy from here: Speccy - Download 











The software should ask to either Run, Save or Cancel, Click *Run*. 

Now follow the onscreen instructions to finish the installation of Speccy. 










Once installed Speccy should open up. Go to *File* > *Publish Snapshot...* 

This should open up a link to your personal snapshot. *Please post that in your next reply!* 

Also include the make and model number of your power supply.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*



cryslo said:


> CPU: AMD FX-8150
> GFx: Radeon HD 7850 Royalclub
> Ram: G Skill 4gb PC3-10600 DDR3
> MB: ASRock 990FX Extreme3
> HDD: Seagate Sata6 3TB 7200RPM





cryslo said:


> 2x 4gb strips and the PSU is Corsair Enthusiast TX850V2.


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*










The 2 bottem HDDs are Disabled in device manager


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

I need the snapshot like requested in my post.

A screenshot doesn't allow me to see the Windows processes.


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Sorry, my bad http://speccy.piriform.com/results/U2tltju7PWg4zYPFoEjNdZU


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Ehm, So i removed all my harddrives except C:\ and now


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Any reason you have many programs running at one?

Chrome, Teamviewer, etc.


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Ehm, i dont have chrome running as far as i know, and teamviewer since i use my laptop/phone to connect to it. Other then that skype for calling, and dropbox for my projects.


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Having removed all my HDDs made the problem worse it seems. 
Alot of lagg and HDD load is at 100% constant(dont know if this is normal). 
Maybe i plugged it in the wrong slot when i removed them all? 
It's in the first sata connector


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Please preform a hard drive test using this guide here: 

How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Try booting from/running a Linux disc. That bypasses the Hdd and lets you know if the PC is capable of running as it should.


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Will do both when i get home


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

cryslo said:


> Ehm, i dont have chrome running as far as i know, and teamviewer since i use my laptop/phone to connect to it. Other then that skype for calling, and dropbox for my projects.


That snapshot shows several instances of Chrome.exe, for the Google apps I suppose. By default, those apps are set to run in the background if the browser itself is closed. This is found in Chrome's settings.

Windows Firewall is also reported as disabled. Since you aren't running any other firewall or Internet security suite, your system is extremely vulnerable to hacking and infections missed by Avast! free antivirus. Consider this once the lag is fixed.

About the HDD, try swapping sata data cables and ports and boot Windows after each swap and observe for any changes. Do not connect the other drives until this is sorted out with the 3tb hdd first. SMART reports all the drives are healthy, that's a good sign.


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Home now, Swapped cables, and ports and booted each time. Still happening. Going to do disk test now


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Ran the HDD test and it passed. Disk is still having problems.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*



cryslo said:


> Ehm, So i removed all my harddrives except C:\ and now


That's a lot of disk usage by Steam and Firefox. Could you terminate them and see if there's an improvement?


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Alright, i'm not sure but. I change page file size to Min:8gb Max:16gb but i didnt even reboot and not it seems better?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*



cryslo said:


> Alright, i'm not sure but. I change page file size to Min:8gb Max:16gb but i didnt even reboot and not it seems better?


It won't hurt to terminate Steam, it's not a Windows core (critical) process. If that disk usage is anything to go by, I'd say Steam is a big part of the problem, if not the only cause. I see firefox's disk activity is not as high as in the previous screenshot, perhaps you took the shot while downloading something. As for Steam, that is still a lot of disk activity for any one process. It could be a buggy interaction with Windows 8 64-bit. Just shut that Steam process and post the shot again sorted by the disk column. I'm sure there's gonna be a huge difference.


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

I realy have no idea what happened/Changed but its stable now. Tracing back all i did was:
Swapping ports/cables, which didnt work
Seagate test, Passed 
Booted up, tested if it worked. It was still at 100%. Changed pool size, didnt reboot and its stable now. What is going on with my PC haha.


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*



Stancestans said:


> It won't hurt to terminate Steam, it's not a Windows core (critical) process. If that disk usage is anything to go by, I'd say Steam is a big part of the problem, if not the only cause. I see firefox's disk activity is not as high as in the previous screenshot, perhaps you took the shot while downloading something. As for Steam, that is still a lot of disk activity for any one process. It could be a buggy interaction with Windows 8 64-bit. Just shut that Steam process and post the shot again sorted by the disk column. I'm sure there's gonna be a huge difference.



That steam process was while it was starting steam up, So it could have been scanning/loading my games.

Edit: And the Screenshot above is while downloading a game to test if it was overloading.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*



cryslo said:


> I realy have no idea what happened/Changed but its stable now. Tracing back all i did was:
> Swapping ports/cables, which didnt work
> Seagate test, Passed
> Booted up, tested if it worked. It was still at 100%. Changed pool size, didnt reboot and its stable now. What is going on with my PC haha.


Why not let Windows automatically manage the page file's size instead of setting the minimum and maximum values manually? You should also consider disabling Steam from running at startup, as well as other unnecessary startup items. You could always launch them on demand instead of having them run in the background doing scans, updates, sync etc. That would sure slow your pc down.


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*



Stancestans said:


> Why not let Windows automatically manage the page file's size instead of setting the minimum and maximum values manually? You should also consider disabling Steam from running at startup, as well as other unnecessary startup items. You could always launch them on demand instead of having them run in the background doing scans, updates, sync etc. That would sure slow your pc down.


I had windows managing it automatically, and steam does only start when i start it up. All thats starting on boot is teamviewer, avast, CCC and my razor driver.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Reboot and see If there is an improvement on startup too.


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Ugh, Guess i was wrong. And this went on for abour 3+ minutes


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Open Resource Monitor, expand the Disk section and sort total disk activity in descending order so that we can see what process is doing bulk read/write. Do you have a Linux live CD that you could boot off? If this is a hardware issue then problems should arise on Linux too. I'd recommend Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. 

I strongly believe this is a software issue (new operating systems have these problems a lot because its not up to Microsoft to ensure Windows compatibility with old software, it is the software author that ought to update their products to run smoothly on Windows 8.) I know there is a tendency for users to want to keep both software and new OS even if it turns out that the two don't mix well, and the result has always been frustration until a patch or update is rolled out to fix the problems. I see your reluctance to Shut down Steam even if for diagnostic purposes only! I still would like to know the performance with Steam and the other startup programs disabled, or better yet, perform a clean boot and see if the lags persist.


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Even disable my Gfx card driver?


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

It boots faster now, but still Alot of usage. When i'm not doing anything its low but even 0.5MB/s of activity puts it up to 70-100%


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

That is not Resource Monitor. Open Resource Monitor, you should have something similar to the image.


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Put a check mark beside that instance of svchost.exe and look at the file being written to in the lower disk panel. I bet it's the pagefile being written to. I think SuperFetch is the service using svchost, so try stopping it and disabling it from starting automatically. Open Open Services, locate SuperFetch, stop it then set its startup to disabled. Post if there's any improvement.


----------



## cryslo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Alright, disabling superfetching pretty much fixed it

My system feels Alot faster now. Thanks for the help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Low usage but high lagg/Freezes*

Glad you got it sorted out and thanks for posting back.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

You are welcome :smile:


----------

